# Tony Reinke's Strategy for Building a Puritan Library



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tony Reinke\'s Strategy for Building a Puritan Library*

Tony Reinke's The Strategy of Building a Puritan Library


----------



## beej6 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was really impressed (easily impressed?) with his story of the "Jonathan Edwards Blank Bible," or how he constructed a Bible with blank pages for notes.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 27, 2006)

Bookmarked!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

See more on Tony Reinke's Puritan Study Series here.


----------

